# Annual pass - DVC vs Florida



## Pathways (Jun 2, 2019)

If a FL resident is also a DVC owner, which annual pass is best?  Does Disney even give you a choice?  

I know the DVC pass gives a 100.00 discount for the renewal.  Does the FL Gold pass?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 3, 2019)

Pathways said:


> If a FL resident is also a DVC owner, which annual pass is best?  Does Disney even give you a choice?
> 
> I know the DVC pass gives a 100.00 discount for the renewal.  Does the FL Gold pass?



I believe the price for the Gold pass is the same for Florida residents and DVC members, so it doesn’t matter which eligibility you choose to use. Same for the Platinum and Platinum Plus passes. However, Florida residents have access to a couple of passes that DVC members can’t buy - the passes are for after 4 PM and/or have additional blackout dates. 

AllEars.net is my favorite source for information like this. Ticket prices can be found at http://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-planning/walt-disney-world-ticket-prices/.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 3, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I believe the price for the Gold pass is the same for Florida residents and DVC members, so it doesn’t matter which eligibility you choose to use. Same for the Platinum and Platinum Plus passes. However, Florida residents have access to a couple of passes that DVC members can’t buy - the passes are for after 4 PM and/or have additional blackout dates.
> 
> AllEars.net is my favorite source for information like this. Ticket prices can be found at http://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-planning/walt-disney-world-ticket-prices/.



Thanks for that link, I have passed it on to my questioner.  It appears the FL Gold pass renewal discount is the same as the DVC.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm DVC but not FL resident and we get the Gold Pass. If I were a Florida resident, I would get the Silver pass ($479 plus tax). It's cheaper and has the same blocked dates as the Gold ($609 plus tax), and also blocks out all of June and July, as well as beginning of August, but who wants to go then anyways? Also, as a FL resident, you can spread the payments out monthly if you want.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 5, 2019)

I am DVC and I buy the Gold Pass. My brother (a FL resident) travels with us so I buy him and my kids the Weekday Select pass (which is around $300 cheaper than my Gold Pass.) They are blacked out of weekends, summer and then my typical black out holidays. 

That has turned out to be a pain simply because now we have long Disney trips because of those weekend blackout days. That being said, I don't want to go during the summer or holidays anyway. And we really do need park free days. This type of pass saves me $1200/yr. I've looked at the next higher pass but that eliminates some parks at different times of year. I'd rather lose weekends than parks. And I typically shoot for 30-60 days on an annual pass. That is a lot of Disney.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Jun 6, 2019)

Firepath said:


> I'm DVC but not FL resident and we get the Gold Pass. If I were a Florida resident, I would get the Silver pass ($479 plus tax). It's cheaper and has the same blocked dates as the Gold ($609 plus tax), and also blocks out all of June and July, as well as beginning of August, but who wants to go then anyways? Also, as a FL resident, you can spread the payments out monthly if you want.


Thanks for that info..Have the DVC Gold Pass now, but starting Nov 1st when it expires we will be Fl residents. I will look into Silver pass. Looks like Silver Pass can be used starting August 9th this year.


----------



## montygz (Jun 9, 2019)

I am Florida resident and always get the Weekday Select, which cost half as much the gold pass. As a Florida resident, you have many more options for APs.


----------



## Dean (Jun 10, 2019)

montygz said:


> I am Florida resident and always get the Weekday Select, which cost half as much the gold pass. As a Florida resident, you have many more options for APs.


As well as frequent FL resident special tickets that can be even cheaper.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 10, 2019)

montygz said:


> I am Florida resident and always get the Weekday Select, which cost half as much the gold pass. As a Florida resident, you have many more options for APs.



Me too and this is the pass I buy now.
I don't want to be in the parks on the weekends anyway, as it's way too crowded.
Having the pass for weekdays works well for me.  I just spend the weekends in
the resort pools or resort hopping and shopping.  

This pass is about $300 so it's a "Disney bargain" compared to the others.
I am retired though so I don't have to work around school schedules.  
The blackout dates aren't that bad either.  
Buy it at AAA for a little discount.  
Includes free parking and you get the passholder discounts.  
If you eat alot at the table restaurants, buy the TIW card. 
That gets you free valet parking.  

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/weekday-select-pass/purchase/


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Jun 19, 2019)

UUGH, lots of negative press about the price increase of Annual Pass! Glad we purchased ours in October, but there was just a price increase mid October. At least now, we will be looking at renewal prices. Disappointed to hear that yet another price increase went into effect yesterday!


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 19, 2019)

We are so happy we bought our Gold Passes (DVC Members) last month.  $90 increase per pass   We are now set for 2019 and 2020.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2019)

It doesn't look like they increased the price of the Theme Park Select Pass, perhaps because it is effectively blocked out of Galaxies Edge until 2020.


----------



## Dean (Jun 19, 2019)

They just announced a FL resident special for $219 plus tax for 4 days (non Park hopper & 1 park per day).


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dean said:


> They just announced a FL resident special for $219 plus tax for 4 days (non Park hopper & 1 park per day).


That is a reasonable price for Florida families!


----------



## Dean (Jun 19, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> That is a reasonable price for Florida families!


Over the years I've had a safe full of options including non expiring 7 & 10 tickets, seasonal passes, even previous FL specials that didn't have a drop dead rate, only a limit of 6 months once activated.  More often than not we've gone and used similar FL resident specials that were better at the time and keep the other options for a later time.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 20, 2019)

Platinum Plus: FL $999 (previously $849) / All $1,219 (previously $994)
Platinum: FL $899 (previously $749) / All $1,119 (previously $894)
Gold: FL $699 (previously $609)
Silver: FL $519 (previously $479)
Theme Park Select: $FL 439 (no price change)
Weekday Select: $FL 349 (previously $319)
Epcot After 4: FL $309 (previously $289)
Water Parks: $139 (previously $130)
Water Parks After 2: $89 (previously $79)
DVC Platinum Plus Pass: $999.00 (increase of $150)
DVC Platinum Pass: $899.00 (increase of $150)
DVC Gold Pass: $699.00 (increase of $90)
These are some pretty serious price increases. When we first bought DVC at the beginning of 2016, I want to say that the Gold Pass was like $539. Now the renewal rate for FL Weekday select is more than the new price was. And I bet that this really won't make a dent in the crowd levels.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 20, 2019)

Dean said:


> They just announced a FL resident special for $219 plus tax for 4 days (non Park hopper & 1 park per day).



Nice deal!


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2019)

AnnaS said:


> Nice deal!


But parking not included


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2019)

silentg said:


> But parking not included


Yup, another $100!

Also must be used by the end of August.


----------



## Dean (Jun 20, 2019)

silentg said:


> But parking not included





dioxide45 said:


> Yup, another $100!
> 
> Also must be used by the end of August.


Parking has never been included in the 3-5 day FL resident passes or any other pass for a set number of days that I can recall including the 7 & 10 days non expiring passes.  Parking is included if staying on property.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dean said:


> Parking has never been included in the 3-5 day FL resident passes or any other pass for a set number of days that I can recall including the 7 & 10 days non expiring passes.  Parking is included if staying on property.


If staying on property, you now have to pay to park your car at the resorts. Anywhere from $15-$25 a night depending on which tier of resort you are staying at. Disney actually just increased the hotel parking prices too.


----------



## Dean (Jun 20, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> If staying on property, you now have to pay to park your car at the resorts. Anywhere from $15-$25 a night depending on which tier of resort you are staying at. Disney actually just increased the hotel parking prices too.


Not for DVC.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for clarifying. That is what happens when you try to correct a blanket statement with a blanket statement.


----------



## montygz (Jun 20, 2019)

AnnaS said:


> Nice deal!



For me, the Florida Weekday select is still the best deal by a landslide.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 21, 2019)

montygz said:


> For me, the Florida Weekday select is still the best deal by a landslide.



I would be happy with either one.  Wish they offered these deals to DVC Members......


----------



## Dean (Jun 21, 2019)

AnnaS said:


> I would be happy with either one.  Wish they offered these deals to DVC Members......


I doubt they ever will because they use these other options to get people on site that wouldn't be otherwise not going and to increase the slower times.  Neither of these benefit them with DVC in the manner planned.  It hasn't been that long that the Gold pass/previous version wasn't an option.


----------



## silentg (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes now Weekday select includes parking!


----------



## bendadin (Jun 21, 2019)

DVC had a fabulous special a couple of years ago. You could pay for Gold and get the Platinum Plus pass as a free upgrade.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 21, 2019)

silentg said:


> Yes now Weekday select includes parking!



I thought that it already did come with free parking. I don't think that it came with Photopass.

I have Gold, and my kids and brother have weekday select. Sometimes I stick my arm out the window at the booth, or I have the passenger do it on that side. They never said anything so I assumed that free parking was in there. They have made it more difficult, though. Now you very commonly have to show a photo ID.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Jun 21, 2019)

I’m not sure what passes we get. 
We are residents and since we don’t need parking on every pass. My wife buys one with and the rest without


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 21, 2019)

I need to add again, I love the Epcot after 4pm.

We really don't spend that much time in the parks.  We could go in Epcot two/three nights and are good.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 21, 2019)

montygz said:


> I am Florida resident and always get the Weekday Select, which cost half as much the gold pass.



We got our weekday passes few weeks after I retired.
Living within 2 hrs of Disney meant we could go for 6 wks in 12 mos.
Even though we were limited to weekdays, it was more than enuff.
.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2019)

AnnaS said:


> I need to add again, I love the Epcot after 4pm.
> 
> We really don't spend that much time in the parks.  We could go in Epcot two/three nights and are good.


How do you buy the Epcot After 4pm pass when you live in NY?


----------



## Dean (Jul 19, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> How do you buy the Epcot After 4pm pass when you live in NY?


You can't "legally" unless you qualify under their FL resident rules which are different than legal residency.  The Silver pass, EPCOT after 4, Weekday select pass and water park after 2 are all for FL resident's only.  The Gold pass is for FL resident's and DVC members who carry a blue card (qualify for perks).  Timeshare ownership does not quality.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 19, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> How do you buy the Epcot After 4pm pass when you live in NY



I believe the post said they were DVC and just bought the Gold pass.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2019)

Pathways said:


> I believe the post said they were DVC and just bought the Gold pass.


You are right. When they mentioned Epcot after 4, I thought they were referring to that pass but rather they were going to Epcot after 4.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 21, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> How do you buy the Epcot After 4pm pass when you live in NY?



I can't, but I would love to have some of the options that FL residents have


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2019)

Now that we are Florida residents, it is perhaps time to start considering the type of pass. Living 2.5 hours away from Orlando, the weekday pass simply won't work. We are thinking instead, we will go for the Theme Park Select. Different blackout dates for different parks, but you can go to just about any park on any day except for peak week 51 and 52 and Easter/Spring Break. Epcot is not blacked out in the summer. They also blackout Magic Kingdom on Saturdays and I read that they blackout weekends during Food & Wine at Epcot, but the blackout calendar shows those as open.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 22, 2019)

Interesting to see how Theme Park Select passholders are unable to visit Hollywood Studios at all from Sept-Dec 2019 or any Fri, Sat, or Sun through the rest of the online calendar (July 2020). The only options for visiting that park with that pass will be prior to Aug 30 this year or on a M/Tu/W/Th in late winter or spring (excluding Eastertime). That's a substantial restriction if a Florida resident is limited to school/work schedule. Wouldn't matter much to people who can easily visit midweek.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> Interesting to see how Theme Park Select passholders are unable to visit Hollywood Studios at all from Sept-Dec 2019 or any Fri, Sat, or Sun through the rest of the online calendar (July 2020). The only options for visiting that park with that pass will be prior to Aug 30 this year or on a M/Tu/W/Th in late winter or spring (excluding Eastertime). That's a substantial restriction if a Florida resident is limited to school/work schedule. Wouldn't matter much to people who can easily visit midweek.


They are blacking out Hollywood Studios during that time frame because that is the first several months after Star Wars Galaxies Edge is to open.


----------

